# New decoys for 2015



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just saw the new avian x line of decoys on Rogers website. They look very realistic and make me wanna upgrade my old decoys. Has anyone heard of any other new decoys for 2015?


----------



## capncash (May 16, 2015)

Check out the new Dakota goose dekes. Have very realistic feather detail and should be pretty durable. Saw some new Avian-X duck hunting decoys and sam pretty sweet. I'm planning to get a few dozen.

Cash E Hogsett
https://birdsandbucksoutdoors.com/color ... k-hunting/


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay I bought a dozen of the new Dakota signature series and they are awesome. They are a little bigger than the lessers and have the same EVA material but the decoy detail is far superior to the older Dakota's. I have also hunted over the new Avian lessers and they are sweet as well. A little smaller than the Dakota lessers but still a great size, they are also EVA plastic and sit on field stakes. Both are great products but don't know how durable the Avians will be after Plano bought them out, only time will tell but as of now I give them both an A!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to hear there are finally some "realistic" decoys on the market. The reason they have not worked before now, is due to being so unrealistic. We now finally have "early season" mallards with just the right amount of green on the heads. Gone will be the days of flock after flock, flaring out of range after determining that the drakes had too much green on their heads in relation to the calendar. Just make sure you have the right call as well. Don't want to be using a " barley" call when they are feeding on rice for an example. Then you need the "dirty rice" call. Let the fun begin!!


----------

